# وعود الله لينا



## joy* (23 مايو 2013)

الوموضوع ده عجبنى فى منتدى تانى وقلت انه لازم نشوفه مع بعض وهو عن وعود ربنا الكتيره الجميله لينا
*·        الرب يحفظ وعوده

*​
​
*+ "ليس الله إنسانا فيكذب ، ولا ابن إنسان فيـــنـــدم . هل يقــــول ولا يفعل ، أو 
يتكلم ولا يفي ؟" (عد 23 : 19)

+ "لنتمسك بإقرار الرجاء راسخا ، لأن الذي وعد هو أمين"  (عب 10 : 23)
+ "داع من المشرق الكاسر، من أرض بعيدة رجل مشورتي. قد تكلمت فأجريه .
قضيت فأفعله" (إش 46 : 11)
+ "لا أنقض عهدي ، ولا أغير ما خرج من شفتي. مرة حلفت بقدسـي ، أني لا 
أكـــــذب لــــداود. نــســـــله إلـــــــى الدهـــــر يـــــكون ،وكرسيـه كالشــمس
أمـــــامـــــي." (مز 89 : 34- 36)
+ "ولذلـك يـنـتــظر الرب ليــتراءف عليــكم . ولذلـك يقوم ليرحمكم ، لأن الرب إله
حق . طوبى لجميع منتظريه" (إش 30 : 18)​
·        الرب يستمع لصلواتنا:

+ "لأن عيني الرب على الأبرار ، وأذنيه إلى طلبتهم ، ولكن وجه الرب ضد فاعلي 
الشر" (1بط 3 : 12)
+ "أولئك صرخوا ، والرب سمع ، ومن كل شدائدهم أنقذهم" (مز 34 : 17)
+"وهذه هي الثقة التــي لنـــا عنده : أنــــه إن طلبنـــا شيئــا حســـب مشيئته
يسمع لنا" (1يو 5 : 14)
+"ارتعدوا ولا تخطئوا . تكلموا في قلوبكم على مضاجعكم واسكتوا ." (مز 4 : 4)
+"التفت إلى صلاة المضطر ، ولم يرذل دعاءهم" (مز 102 : 17)


·        يستجيب الرب لصلواتنا:

+"ويـــــكون أني قبــــــلما يدعون أنا أجـــيـــب ، وفيـــما هم يتـــكلـمـــون بعد أنا
أسمع" (إش 65 : 34)
+"ادعني فأجيبك وأخبرك بعظائم وعوائص لم تعرفها" (إر 33 : 3)
+"لذلك أقول لكم كل ما تطلبونه حيــــنــــما تــــــصلون ، فآمنوا أن تنالوه ،فيكون
لكم" (مر 11 : 24)
+"إلى الآن لم تــطلبــــوا شيئا باسمي . اطلبــــــــوا تــــــــأخذوا ،ليكون فرحكم
كاملا" (يو 16 : 24)
+"إن ثبتم في وثبت كلامي فيكم تطلبون ما تريدون فيكون لكم" (يو 15 : 7)
+"حينئذ تدعو فيجيب الرب . تستغيث فيقول : هأنذا . إن نزعت من وسطك النير 
والإيماء بالأصبع وكلام الإثم" (إش 58 : 9)
+"والقادر أن يفعل فوق كل شيء ، أكثر جدا مما نطلب أو نفتكر ، بحسب القوة 
التي تعمل فينا " (أف 3 : 20)
+"اسألوا تعطوا . اطلبوا تجدوا . اقرعوا يفتح لكم" (متى 7 : 7)


·        وعود خاصة بالخلاص:

+"لأنه لم يرسل الله ابنه إلى العالم ليدين العالم ، بل ليخلص به العالم" (يو 3 : 17)
+"لأنك إن اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع ، وآمنت بقلبك أن الله أقامه من الأموات ، خلصت. لأن 
     القلب يؤمن به للبر ، والفم يعترف به للخلاص" (رو 10 : 9- 10)
+ "لأن كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلص" (رو 10 : 13)
+"لأنكم بالنعمة مخلصون ، بالإيمان ، وذلك ليس منكم . هو عطية الله. ليس من أعمال كيلا 
    يفتخر أحد" (أف 2 : 8 – 9)
+"لأن هذا حسن ومقبول لدى مخلصنا الله. الذي يريد أن جميع الناس يخلصون ، وإلى معرفة 
    الحق يقبلون" (1تى 2 : 3 – 4)
+"حتى بأمرين عديمي التغير ، لا يمكن أن الله يكذب فيهما ، تكون لنا تعزية قوية ، نحن الذين 
    التجأنا لنمسك بالرجاء الموضوع أمامنا" (عب 6 : 18) 


·        وعود خاصة بالحياة الجديدة:

+"إذا إن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة : الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت ، هوذا الكل قد صار جديدا" (2كو 5 : 17)
+"السارق لا يأتي إلا ليسرق ويذبح ويهلك ، وأما أنا فقد أتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم  أفضل" (يو 10 : 10)
+"الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة ، لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر . الذي بجلدته شفيتم" (1بط 2 : 24)
+"مع
المسيح صلبت ، فأحيا لا أنا ، بل المسيح يحيا في . فما أحياه الآن في
الجسد ، فإنما أحياه في الإيمان ، إيمان ابن الله ، الذي أحبني وأسلم نفسه
لأجلي" (غل 2 : 20)
+"فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت ، حتى كما أقيم المسيح من الأموات ، بمجد الآب ، هكذا نسلك نحن أيضا في جدة الحياة" (رو 6 : 4)
+"كل من هو مولود من الله لا يفعل خطية ، لأن زرعه يثبت فيه ، ولا يستطيع أن يخطئ لأنه مولود من الله " (1يو 3: 9)
+"ونحن جميعا ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف ، كما في مرآة ، نتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها ، من مجد إلى مجد ، كما من الرب الروح" (2كو 3 : 18)
+"وأعطيكم قلبا جديدا ، وأجعل روحا جديدة في داخلكم ، وأنزع قلب الحجر من لحمكم وأعطيكم قلب لحم" ( حز 36 : 26)


·        وعود خاصة بالحرية:

+"وتعرفون الحق ، والحق يحرركم " (يو 8 : 32)
+ "فإن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون أحرارا" (يو 8 : 36)
+ "فإن الخطية لن تسودكم ، لأنكم لستم تحت الناموس بل تحت النعمة" (رو 6 : 14)
+"وأما الآن إذ أعتقتم من الخطية ، وصرتم عبيدا لله ، فلكم ثمركم للقداسة ، والنهاية حياة أبدية" (رو 6 : 22)
+"إذا لا شيء من الدينونة الآن على الذين هم في المسيح يسوع ، السالكين ليس حسب 
     الجسد بل حسب الروح . لأن ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع قد أعتقني من 
     ناموس الخطية والموت" (رو 8 : 1- 2)
+ "وأما الرب فهو الروح ، وحيث روح الرب هناك حرية" (2كو 3 : 17)
+ "فليكن معلوما عندكم أيها الرجال الإخوة ، أنه بهذا ينادى لكم بغفران الخطايا" (أع 13 : 38)


·        وعود خاصة بالغفران:

+ "إن اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل ، حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل إثم" (1يو 1 : 9)
+"طوبى للذي غفر إثمه وسترت خطيته . طوبى لرجل لا يحسب له الرب خطية ، ولا في روحه غش" (مز 32 : 1 – 2)
+ "أنا أنا هو الماحي ذنوبك لأجل نفسي ، وخطاياك لا أذكرها" (إش 43 : 25)
+ "كبعد المشرق من المغرب أبعد عنا معاصينا" (مز 103 : 12)
+ "أكتب إليكم أيها الأولاد ، لأنه قد غفرت لكم الخطايا من أجل اسمه" (1يو 2 : 12)
+ "الذي فيه لنا الفداء بدمه ، غفران الخطايا ، حسب غنى نعمته" (أف 1 : 7)
+ "من سيشتكي على مختاري الله ؟ الله هو الذي يبرر" (رو 8 : 33)


·        وعود خاصة بالتبرير:

+"لأنه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية ، خطية لأجلنا ، لنصير نحن بر الله فيه" (2كو 5 : 21)
+ "وإن كان المسيح فيكم ، فالجسد ميت بسبب الخطية ، وأما الروح فحياة بسبب البر" (رو 8 : 10)
+ "ومنه أنتم بالمسيح يسوع ، الذي صار لنا حكمة من الله وبرا وقداسة وفداء" (1كو 1 : 30)
+"وأما
الآن فقد ظهر بر الله بدون الناموس ، مشهودا له من الناموس والأنبياء . بر
الله بالإيمان بيسوع المسيح ، إلى كل وعلى كل الذين يؤمنون . لأنه لا فرق" (رو 3 : 21 – 22)
+"أما
الذي يعمل فلا تحسب له الأجرة على سبيل نعمة ، بل على سبيل دين . وأما
الذي لا يعمل ، ولكن يؤمن بالذي يبرر الفاجر ، فإيمانه يحسب له برا" (رو 4 : 4 – 5)
+"لأنه
إن كان بخطية الواحد قد ملك الموت بالواحد ، فبالأولى كثيرا الذين ينالون
فيض النعمة وعطية البر ، سيملكون في الحياة بالواحد يسوع المسيح" (رو 5 : 17)​
*·        وعود عن الروح القدس:

+"فإن كنتم وأنتم أشرار تعرفون أن تعطوا أولادكم عطايا جيدة ، فكم بالحري الآب الذي من 
     السماء ، يعطي الروح القدس للذين يسألونه" (لو 11 : 13)
+"لأني أسكب ماء على العطشان ، وسيولا على اليابسة . أسكب روحي على نسلك 
     وبركتي على ذريتك" (إش 44 : 3)
+ "وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزيا آخر ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد . روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع 
     العالم أن يقبله ، لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه ، وأما أنتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم" (يو 14 : 16 – 17)
+ "لكني أقول لكم الحق : إنه خير لكم أن أنطلق ، لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي ، ولكن 
     إن ذهبت أرسله إليكم" ( يو 16 : 7)
+"لكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم ، وتكونون لي شهودا في أورشليم وفي 
     كل اليهودية والسامرة وإلى أقصى الأرض" (أع 1 : 8)
+"فقال لهم بطرس : توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا 
    ، فتقبلوا عطية الروح القدس . لأن الموعد هو لكم ولأولادكم ولكل الذين على بعد ، كل من 
     يدعوه الرب إلهنا" (أع 2 : 38 – 39)
+ "لتصير بركة إبراهيم للأمم في المسيح يسوع ، لننال بالإيمان موعد الروح" (غل 3 : 14)
+ "ثم بما أنكم أبناء ، أرسل الله روح ابنه إلى قلوبكم صارخا : يا أبا الآب" (غل 4 : 6)
+ "بهذا نعرف أننا نثبت فيه وهو فينا : أنه قد أعطانا من روحه" (1يو 4 : 13)
+ "أنا أعمدكم بماء للتوبة ، ولكن الذي يأتي بعدي هو أقوى مني ، الذي لست أهلا أن أحمل حذاءه . هو سيعمدكم بالروح القدس ونار" (مت 3 : 11)
+"وأجعل روحي في داخلكم ، وأجعلكم تسلكون في فرائضي ، وتحفظون أحكامي وتعملون 
     بها" (حز 36 : 27)
+ "الذي فيه أيضا أنتم ، إذ سمعتم كلمة الحق ، إنجيل خلاصكم ، الذي فيه أيضا إذ آمنتم 
     ختمتم بروح الموعد القدوس" (أف 1 : 13)


·        وعود عن الإيمان بالرب:

+"قسم الله لكل واحد مقدارا من الإيمان" (رو3:12)
+ "لأنكم بالنعمة مخلصون ، بالإيمان ، وذلك ليس منكم . هو عطية الله" (أف 8:2)
+ "ولكن بدون إيمان لا يمكن إرضاؤه ، لأنه يجب أن الذي يأتي إلى الله يؤمن بأنه موجود ، + وأنه يجازي الذين يطلبونة" (عب 6:11)
+ "عالمين أن امتحان إيمانكم ينشئ صبرا" (يع 3:1)
+ "لكي تكون تزكية إيمانكم ، وهي أثمن من الذهب الفاني ، مع أنه يمتحن بالنار"(1بط 7:1)
+ "لأن فيه معلن بر الله بإيمان لإيمان ، كما هو مكتوب : أما البار فبالإيمان يحيا" (رو 17:1)
+ "لأن كل من ولد من الله يغلب العالم . وهذه هي الغلبة التي تغلب العالم : إيماننا" (1يو 4:5) 
+ "فقال له يسوع : إن كنت تستطيع أن تؤمن . كل شيء مستطاع للمؤمن" (مر 23:9)
+ "حاملين فوق الكل ترس الإيمان ، الذي به تقدرون أن تطفئوا جميع سهام الشرير الملتهبة"     (أف 16:6)
+ "قال له يسوع : لأنك رأيتني يا توما آمنت طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا" (يو 29:20)
+
"فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم : الحق أقول لكم : إن كان لكم إيمان ولا تشكون ، فلا
تفعلون أمر التينة فقط ، بل إن قلتم أيضا لهذا الجبل : انتقل وانطرح في
البحر فيكون وكل ما تطلبونه في الصلاة مؤمنين تنالونه" (مت 21:21_22)
+ "إلى الآن لم تطلبوا شيئا باسمي . اطلبوا تأخذوا ، ليكون فرحكم كاملا"  (يو 24:16)

·        وعود خاصة بالكلمة:

+
"كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ، ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ ، للتقويم
والتأديب الذي في البر لكي يكون إنسان الله كاملا ، متأهبا لكل عمل صالح" (2تي 16:3_17)
+ "وأما كلمة الرب فتثبت إلى الأبد . وهذه هي الكلمة التي بشرتم بها" (1بط 25:1)
+ "وأما كلمة إلهنا فتثبت إلى الأبد" (إش 8:40)
+ "فأجاب وقال : مكتوب : ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان ، بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله"         (مت 4:4)
+ "السرائر للرب إلهنا ، والمعلنات لنا ولبنينا إلى الأبد ، لنعمل بجميع كلمات هذه الشريعة"       (تث 29:29)
+"لا
يبرح سفر هذه الشريعة من فمك ، بل تلهج فيه نهارا وليلا ، لكي تتحفظ للعمل
حسب كل ما هو مكتوب فيه . لأنك حينئذ تصلح طريقك وحينئذ تفلح" (يش 8:1)
+ "هكذا تكون كلمتي التي تخرج من فمي . لا ترجع إلي فارغة ، بل تعمل ما سررت به وتنجح في ما أرسلتها له" (إش 11:55)
+ "لأن كلمة الله حية وفعالة وأمضى من كل سيف ذي حدين ، وخارقة إلى مفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ ، ومميزة أفكار القلب ونياته" (عب 12:4)

·        وعود خاصة بالحماية من الشرير:

+ "أمين هو الرب الذي سيثبتكم ويحفظكم من الشرير" (2تس 3:3)
+ "وسينقذني الرب من كل عمل رديء ويخلصني لملكوته السماوي . الذي له المجد إلى دهر الدهور" (2تي 18:4)
+ "الذي أنقذنا من سلطان الظلمة ، ونقلنا إلى ملكوت ابن محبته" (كو 13:1)
+ "إذ جرد الرياسات والسلاطين أشهرهم جهارا ، ظافرا بهم فيه" (كو 15:2)
+ "نعلم أن كل من ولد من الله لا يخطئ ، بل المولود من الله يحفظ نفسه ، والشرير لا يمسه"        (1يو 18:5)
+ "فإني
متيقن أنه لا موت ولا حياة ، ولا ملائكة ولا رؤساء ولا قوات ، ولا أمور
حاضرة ولا مستقبلة ولا علو ولا عمق ، ولا خليقة أخرى ، تقدر أن تفصلنا عن
محبة الله التي في المسيح يسوع ربنا" (رو38:8_39)
+ "لأنك
قلت : أنت يارب ملجإي . جعلت العلي مسكنك لا يلاقيك شر ، ولا تدنو ضربة من
خيمتك لأنه يوصي ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك في كل طرقك على الأيدي يحملونك
لئلا تصدم بحجر رجلك على الأسد والصل تطأ . الشبل والثعبان تدوس" (مز 9:91_13)
+
"فإذ قد تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو أيضا كذلك فيهما ، لكي
يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت ، أي إبليس ويعتق أولئك الذين - خوفا
من الموت - كانوا جميعا كل حياتهم تحت العبودية" (عب 14:2_15)

·        وعود خاصة بحضور اللة:

+ "وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به . وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر . آمين" (مت 20:28)
+ "لا تخف فإني معك . من المشرق آتي بنسلك ، ومن المغرب أجمعك" (إش 5:43)
+ "اقتربوا إلى الله فيقترب إليكم . نقوا أيديكم أيها الخطاة ، وطهروا قلوبكم يا ذوي الرأيين" (يع 8:4)
+ "إن كنتم تحبونني فاحفظوا وصاياي وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزيا آخر ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد" (يو 15:14_16)
+ "لأنه حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم" (مت 20:18)
+ "أيضا إذا سرت في وادي ظل الموت لا أخاف شرا ، لأنك أنت معي . عصاك وعكازك هما يعزيانني" (مز 4:23)
+ "لتكن سيرتكم خالية من محبة المال . كونوا مكتفين بما عندكم ، لأنه قال : لا أهملك ولا أتركك" (عب 5:13)

·        وعود خاصة بالنمو الروحي:

+ "واثقا بهذا عينه أن الذي ابتدأ فيكم عملا صالحا يكمل إلى يوم يسوع المسيح" (في 6:1)
+ "كما أرسلتني إلى العالم أرسلتهم أنا إلى العالم ولأجلهم أقدس أنا ذاتي ، ليكونوا هم أيضا مقدسين في الحق" (يو 18:17_19)
+
"كما أن قدرته الإلهية قد وهبت لنا كل ما هو للحياة والتقوى ، بمعرفة الذي
دعانا بالمجد والفضيلة اللذين بهما قد وهب لنا المواعيد العظمى والثمينة ،
لكي تصيروا بها شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية ، هاربين من الفساد الذي في العالم
بالشهوة" (2بط 3:1_4)
+ "ونحن جميعا ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف ، كما في مرآة ، نتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها ، من مجد إلى مجد ، كما من الرب الروح" (2كو 18:3)
+ "الذي سيثبتكم أيضا إلى النهاية بلا لوم في يوم ربنا يسوع المسيح" (1كو 8:1)
+
"ليحل المسيح بالإيمان في قلوبكم وأنتم متأصلون ومتأسسون في المحبة ، حتى
تستطيعوا أن تدركوا مع جميع القديسين ، ما هو العرض والطول والعمق والعلو
وتعرفوا محبة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة ، لكي تمتلئوا إلى كل ملء الله" (أف 17:3_19)
+
"وهذا أصليه : أن تزداد محبتكم أيضا أكثر فأكثر في المعرفة وفي كل فهم حتى
تميزوا الأمور المتخالفة ، لكي تكونوا مخلصين وبلا عثرة إلى يوم المسيح" (في 9:1-10)

·        وعود خاصة بالعطايا الروحية:

+ "لأن هبات الله ودعوته هي بلا ندامة" (رو 29:11)
+
"هكذا نحن الكثيرين : جسد واحد في المسيح ، وأعضاء بعضا لبعض ، كل واحد
للآخر ولكن لنا مواهب مختلفة بحسب النعمة المعطاة لنا : أنبوة فبالنسبة
إلى الإيمان أم خدمة ففي الخدمة ، أم المعلم ففي التعليم أم الواعظ ففي
الوعظ ، المعطي فبسخاء ، المدبر فباجتهاد ، الراحم فبسرور" (رو 5:12_
* وعود خاصة بالحق: 

+ "ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب ، روح الحق ، الذي من عند الآب ينبثق ، فهو يشهد لي" (يو 26:15)
+ "فقال يسوع لليهود الذين آمنوا به : إنكم إن ثبتم في كلامي فبالحقيقة تكونون تلاميذي وتعرفون الحق ، والحق يحرركم" (يو 31:8_32)
+ "وسيفعلون هذا بكم لأنهم لم يعرفوا الآب ولا عرفوني" (يو 3:16)
+ "اسلكوا كأولاد نور لأن ثمر الروح هو في كل صلاح وبر وحق" (أف 9:5)

·        وعود خاصة بمحبة اللة:

+ "ولكن الله بين محبته لنا ، لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا" (رو 8:5)
+ "تراءى لي الرب من بعيد : ومحبة أبدية أحببتك ، من أجل ذلك أدمت لك الرحمة" (إر 3:31)
+ "فإن الجبال تزول ، والآكام تتزعزع ، أما إحساني فلا يزول عنك ، وعهد سلامي لا يتزعزع ، قال راحمك الرب" (إش 10:54)
+
"بهذا أظهرت محبة الله فينا : أن الله قد أرسل ابنه الوحيد إلى العالم لكي
نحيا به في هذا هي المحبة : ليس أننا نحن أحببنا الله ، بل أنه هو أحبنا ،
وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا" (1يو 9:4_10)
+ "انظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب حتى ندعى أولاد الله من أجل هذا لا يعرفنا العالم ، لأنه لا يعرفه"     (1يو 1:3)
+ "كما أحبني الآب كذلك أحببتكم أنا . اثبتوا في محبتي" (يو 9:15)

·        وعود بالفرح:

+ "كلمتكم بهذا لكي يثبت فرحي فيكم ويكمل فرحكم" (يو 11:15)
+ "تعرفني سبيل الحياة . أمامك شبع سرور . في يمينك نعم إلى الأبد" (مز 11:16)
+ "لأن ليس ملكوت الله أكلا وشربا ، بل هو بر وسلام وفرح في الروح القدس" (رو 17:14)
+ "لأنكم بفرح تخرجون وبسلام تحضرون . الجبال والآكام تشيد أمامكم ترنما ، وكل شجر الحقل تصفق بالأيادي" (إش 12:55)
+ "ومفديو الرب يرجعون ويأتون إلى صهيون بترنم ، وفرح أبدي على رؤوسهم . ابتهاج وفرح يدركانهم . ويهرب الحزن والتنهد" (إش 10:35)

·        وعود بسلام اللة:

+ "وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا ، مسحوق لأجل آثامنا . تأديب سلامنا عليه ، وبحبره شفينا"        (إش 5:53)
+ "سلاما أترك لكم . سلامي أعطيكم . ليس كما يعطي العالم أعطيكم أنا . لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا ترهب" (يو 27:14)
+ "فإذ قد تبررنا بالإيمان لنا سلام مع الله بربنا يسوع المسيح" (رو 1:5)
+
"كما يحق لي أن أفتكر هذا من جهة جميعكم ، لأني حافظكم في قلبي ، في وثقي
، وفي المحاماة عن الإنجيل وتثبيته ، أنتم الذين جميعكم شركائي في النعمة"
(في 7:4)

·        وعود خاصة برجاء المسيحين:

+ "حاشا نحن الذين متنا عن الخطية ، كيف نعيش بعد فيها" (رو 2:5)
+  "لأن كل ما سبق فكتب كتب لأجل تعليمنا ، حتى بالصبر والتعزية بما في الكتب يكون لنا رجاء" (رو 4:15)
+ "وليملأكم إله الرجاء كل سرور وسلام في الإيمان ، لتزدادوا في الرجاء بقوة الروح القدس"        (رو 13:15)
+ "مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح ، الذي حسب رحمته الكثيرة ولدنا ثانية لرجاء حي ، بقيامة يسوع المسيح من الأموات" (1بط 3:1)
+ "الذين أراد الله أن يعرفهم ما هو غنى مجد هذا السر في الأمم ، الذي هو المسيح فيكم رجاء المجد" (كو 27:1)
+
"حتى بأمرين عديمي التغير ، لا يمكن أن الله يكذب فيهما ، تكون لنا تعزية
قوية ، نحن الذين التجأنا لنمسك بالرجاء الموضوع أمامنا الذي هو لنا
كمرساة للنفس مؤتمنة وثابتة ، تدخل إلى ما داخل الحجاب" (عب 18:6_19)

·        وعود خاصة بالحياة الأبدية:

+ "لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد ، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به ، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يو 16:3)
+ "خرافي تسمع صوتي ، وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية ، ولن تهلك إلى الأبد ، ولا يخطفها أحد من يدي"(يو 27:10_28 )
+
"الحق الحق أقول لكم : إن من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني فله حياة
أبدية ، ولا يأتي إلى دينونة ، بل قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة" (يو 24:5)
+ "وهذا هو الوعد الذي وعدنا هو به : الحياة الأبدية" (1يو 25:2)
+
"وهذه هي الشهادة : أن الله أعطانا حياة أبدية ، وهذه الحياة هي في ابنه
من له الابن فله الحياة ، ومن ليس له ابن الله فليست له الحياة .كتبت هذا
إليكم ، أنتم المؤمنين باسم ابن الله ، لكي تعلموا أن لكم حياة أبدية ،
ولكي تؤمنوا باسم ابن الله" (1يو11:5_13)
+ "لأن أجرة الخطية هي موت ، وأما هبة الله فهي حياة أبدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا" (رو 23:6)

·        وعود خاصة بالمجيء الثاني للمسيح:

+
"في بيت أبي منازل كثيرة ، وإلا فإني كنت قد قلت لكم . أنا أمضي لأعد لكم
مكانا وإن مضيت وأعددت لكم مكانا آتي أيضا وآخذكم إلي ، حتى حيث أكون أنا
تكونون أنتم أيضا" (يو 2:14_3)
+"سمعتم أني قلت لكم : أنا أذهب ثم آتي إليكم . لو كنتم تحبونني لكنتم تفرحون لأني قلت أمضي إلى الآب ، لأن أبي أعظم مني" (يو 28:14)
+
"وقالا : أيها الرجال الجليليون ، ما بالكم واقفين تنظرون إلى السماء ؟ إن
يسوع هذا الذي ارتفع عنكم إلى السماء سيأتي هكذا كما رأيتموه منطلقا إلى
السماء" (أع 11:1)
+
"لأن الرب نفسه بهتاف ، بصوت رئيس ملائكة وبوق الله ، سوف ينزل من السماء
والأموات في المسيح سيقومون أولا ثم نحن الأحياء الباقين سنخطف جميعا معهم
في السحب لملاقاة الرب في الهواء ، وهكذا نكون كل حين مع الرب" (1تس 16:4_17)
+ "متى أظهر المسيح حياتنا ، فحينئذ تظهرون أنتم أيضا معه في المجد" (كو 4:3)
+ "هكذا المسيح أيضا ، بعدما قدم مرة لكي يحمل خطايا كثيرين ، سيظهر ثانية بلا خطية للخلاص للذين ينتظرونه" (عب 28:9)
+ "هوذا يأتي مع السحاب ، وستنظره كل عين ، والذين طعنوه ، وينوح عليه جميع قبائل الأرض . نعم ، آمين" (رؤ 7:1)

·        وعود خاصة بالسماء:

+
"وأنا يوحنا رأيت المدينة المقدسة أورشليم الجديدة نازلة من السماء من عند
الله مهيأة كعروس مزينة لرجلها وسمعت صوتا عظيما من السماء قائلا : هوذا
مسكن الله مع الناس ، وهو سيسكن معهم ، وهم يكونون له شعبا ، والله نفسه
يكون معهم إلها لهم" (رؤ 2:21_3)
+
"لميراث لا يفنى ولا يتدنس ولا يضمحل ، محفوظ في السماوات لأجلكم 5أنتم
الذين بقوة الله محروسون ، بإيمان ، لخلاص مستعد أن يعلن في الزمان
الأخي"ر (1بط 4:1_5)
+
"لذلك بالأكثر اجتهدوا أيها الإخوة أن تجعلوا دعوتكم واختياركم ثابتين .
لأنكم إذا فعلتم ذلك ، لن تزلوا أبدا لأنه هكذا يقدم لكم بسعة دخول إلى
ملكوت ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الأبدي" (2بط 10:1_11)
+ "ولكننا بحسب وعده ننتظر سماوات جديدة ، وأرضا جديدة ، يسكن فيها البر"(2بط 13:3)
+ "فقال له يسوع : الحق أقول لك : إنك اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس" (لو 43:23)

·        وعود خاصة بالقوة:

+ "يعطي المعيي قدرة ، ولعديم القوة يكثر شدة" (إش 29:40)
+ "الرب يعطي عزا لشعبه . الرب يبارك شعبه بالسلام" (مز11:29)
+ "توكلوا على الرب إلى الأبد ، لأن في ياه الرب صخر الدهور" (إش 4:26)
+ "ويقودك الرب على الدوام ، ويشبع في الجدوب نفسك ، وينشط عظامك ، فتصير كجنة ريا وكنبع مياه لا تنقطع مياهه"  (إش 11:58)
+
"فقال لهم : اذهبوا كلوا السمين ، واشربوا الحلو ، وابعثوا أنصبة لمن لم
يعد له ، لأن اليوم إنما هو مقدس لسيدنا . ولا تحزنوا ، لأن فرح الرب هو
قوتكم" (نح 10:8)
+ "أخيرا يا إخوتي تقووا في الرب وفي شدة قوته" (أف 10:6)
+ "أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني" (في 13:4)

·        يمكننا ان نثق في الرب:

+ "لا تخشى من خوف باغت ، ولا من خراب الأشرار إذا جاء لأن الرب يكون معتمدك ، ويصون رجلك من أن تؤخذ" (أم 25:3_26)
+ "في مخافة الرب ثقة شديدة ، ويكون لبنيه ملجأ" (أم 26:14)
+ "لأنه هكذا قال السيد الرب قدوس إسرائيل : بالرجوع والسكون تخلصون . بالهدوء والطمأنينة تكون قوتكم . فلم تشاءوا" (إش 15:30)
+ "أيها الأحباء ، إن لم تلمنا قلوبنا ، فلنا ثقة من نحو الله" (1يو 21:3)
+
"وهذه هي الثقة التي لنا عنده : أنه إن طلبنا شيئا حسب مشيئته يسمع لنا
وإن كنا نعلم أنه مهما طلبنا يسمع لنا ، نعلم أن لنا الطلبات التي طلبناها
منه" (1يو 14:5_15)

·        الرب يعد بالحكمة:

+
"لأنه يؤتي الإنسان الصالح قدامه حكمة ومعرفة وفرحا ، أما الخاطئ فيعطيه
شغل الجمع والتكويم ، ليعطي للصالح قدام الله . هذا أيضا باطل وقبض الريح"
(جا 26:2)
+ "لأن الرب يعطي حكمة . من فمه المعرفة والفهم يذخر معونة للمستقيمين . هو مجن للسالكين بالكمال" (أم 6:2_7)
+ "بدء الحكمة مخافة الرب ، ومعرفة القدوس فهم" (أم 10:9)
+ "عنده الحكمة والقدرة . له المشورة والفطنة" (أى 13:12)
+ "أجاب دانيآل وقال : ليكن اسم الله مباركا من الأزل وإلى الأبد ، لأن له الحكمة والجبروت
وهو يغير الأوقات والأزمنة . يعزل
ملوكا وينصب ملوكا . يعطي الحكماء حكمة ، ويعلم العارفين فهما هو يكشف
العمائق والأسرار . يعلم ما هو في الظلمة ، وعنده يسكن النور" (دا 20:2_22)
+ "ومنه أنتم بالمسيح يسوع ، الذي صار لنا حكمة من الله وبرا وقداسة وفداء" (1كو 30:1)

·        الرب سيعلمنا:

+
"الرب صالح ومستقيم ، لذلك يعلم الخطاة الطريق يدرب الودعاء في الحق ،
ويعلم الودعاء طرقه كل سبل الرب رحمة وحق لحافظي عهده وشهاداته" (مز 8:25_10)
+
"طرقك يارب عرفني . سبلك علمني دربني في حقك وعلمني ، لأنك أنت إله خلاصي
. إياك انتظرت اليوم كله اذكر مراحمك يارب وإحساناتك ، لأنها منذ الأزل هي
لا تذكر خطايا صباي ولا معاصي . كرحمتك اذكرني أنت من أجل جودك يارب الرب
صالح ومستقيم ، لذلك يعلم الخطاة الطريق يدرب الودعاء في الحق ، ويعلم
الودعاء طرقه كل سبل الرب رحمة وحق لحافظي عهده وشهاداته من أجل اسمك يارب
اغفر إثمي لأنه عظيم من هو الإنسان الخائف الرب ؟ يعلمه طريقا يختاره" (مز 4:25_12)
+ "أعلمك وأرشدك الطريق التي تسلكها . أنصحك . عيني عليك" (مز 8:32)
+
"كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ، ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ ، للتقويم
والتأديب الذي في البر لكي يكون إنسان الله كاملا ، متأهبا لكل عمل صالح" (2تي 16:3_17)
+ "مخافة الرب أدب حكمة ، وقبل الكرامة التواضع" (أم 

33:15
*
*·        الرب سيقودنا:

+ "وأذناك تسمعان كلمة خلفك قائلة : هذه هي الطريق . اسلكوا فيها . حينما تميلون إلى اليمين وحينما تميلون إلى اليسار" (إش 21:30)
+ "لأن الله هذا هو إلهنا إلى الدهر والأبد . هو يهدينا حتى إلى الموت" (مز 14:48)
+ "الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شيء في مراع خضر يربضني . إلى مياه الراحة يوردني يرد نفسي . يهديني إلى سبل البر من أجل اسمه"  (مز 1:23_3)
+ "إن أخذت جناحي الصبح ، وسكنت في أقاصي البحر فهناك أيضا تهديني يدك وتمسكني يمينك" (مز 9:139_10)

·        الرب سيجعلنا مزدهرين و ناجحين:

+ "توكل على الرب بكل قلبك ، وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد في كل طرقك اعرفه ، وهو يقوم سبلك"      (أم 5:3_6)
+ "ألق على الرب أعمالك فتثبت أفكارك" (أم 3:16)
+
"لا يبرح سفر هذه الشريعة من فمك ، بل تلهج فيه نهارا وليلا ، لكي تتحفظ
للعمل حسب كل ما هو مكتوب فيه . لأنك حينئذ تصلح طريقك وحينئذ تفلح" (يش 8:1)
+
"وبكروا صباحا وخرجوا إلى برية تقوع . وعند خروجهم وقف يهوشافاط وقال :
اسمعوا يا يهوذا وسكان أورشليم ، آمنوا بالرب إلهكم فتأمنوا . آمنوا
بأنبيائه فتفلحوا" (2أخ 20:20)
+
"إنما يعطيك الرب فطنة وفهما ويوصيك بإسرائيل لحفظ شريعة الرب إلهك حينئذ
تفلح إذا تحفظت لعمل الفرائض والأحكام التي أمر بها الرب موسى لأجل
إسرائيل . تشدد وتشجع لا تخف ولا ترتعب" (1أخ 12:22-13)
+ "ليس أننا كفاة من أنفسنا أن نفتكر شيئا كأنه من أنفسنا ، بل كفايتنا من الله" (2كو 5:3)

·        الرب سيعزينا:

+ "طوبى للحزانى ، لأنهم يتعزون" (مت 4:5)
+"مبارك
الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح ، أبو الرأفة وإله كل تعزية الذي يعزينا في كل
ضيقتنا ، حتى نستطيع أن نعزي الذين هم في كل ضيقة بالتعزية التي نتعزى نحن
بها من الله" (2كو 3:1_4)
+
"وربنا نفسه يسوع المسيح ، والله أبونا الذي أحبنا وأعطانا عزاء أبديا
ورجاء صالحا بالنعمة يعزي قلوبكم ويثبتكم في كل كلام وعمل صالح" (2تس 16:2_17)
+ "ترنمي أيتها السماوات ، وابتهجي أيتها الأرض . لتشد الجبال بالترنم ، لأن الرب قد عزى شعبه ، وعلى بائسيه يترحم" (إش 13:49)
+ "لا أترككم يتامى . إني آتي إليكم" (يو 18:14)

·        سيعطينا الرب إشتياقات قلبنا:

+ "ليعطك حسب قلبك ، ويتمم كل رأيك" (مز 4:20)
+ "شهوة قلبه أعطيته ، وملتمس شفتيه لم تمنعه . (مز 2:21)
+ الذي يفدي من الحفرة حياتك . الذي يكللك بالرحمة والرأفة الذي يشبع بالخير عمرك ، فيتجدد مثل النسر شبابك" (مز 4:103_5)
+ "خوف الشرير هو يأتيه ، وشهوة الصديقين تمنح" (أم24:10)
+ "لذلك أقول لكم : كل ما تطلبونه حينما تصلون ، فآمنوا أن تنالوه ، فيكون لكم" (مر 24:11)

·        الوعود الخاصة باسة المؤمن:

 + "لعنة الرب في بيت الشرير ، لكنه يبارك مسكن الصديقين" (أم 33:3)
+ "تنقلب الأشرار ولا يكونون ، أما بيت الصديقين فيثبت" (أم 7:12)
+ "رب الولد في طريقه ، فمتى شاخ أيضا لا يحيد عنه" (أم 6:22)
+
"احفظ واسمع جميع هذه الكلمات التي أنا أوصيك بها لكي يكون لك ولأولادك من
بعدك خير إلى الأبد ، إذا عملت الصالح والحق في عيني الرب إلهك" (تث 28:12)
+
"واحفظ فرائضه ووصاياه التي أنا أوصيك بها اليوم لكي يحسن إليك وإلى
أولادك من بعدك ، ولكي تطيل أيامك على الأرض التي الرب إلهك يعطيك إلى
الأبد" (تث 40:4)
+
"طوبى للرجل المتقي الرب ، المسرور جدا بوصاياه نسله يكون قويا في الأرض .
جيل المستقيمين يبارك 3رغد وغنى في بيته ، وبره قائم إلى الأبد" (مز 1:112_3)
+ "طوبى لكل من يتقي الرب ، ويسلك في طرقه" (مز 1:128)
+ "وكل بنيك تلاميذ الرب ، وسلام بنيك كثيرا" (إش 13:54)
+ "أكرم أباك وأمك ، التي هي أول وصية بوعد 3لكي يكون لكم خير ، وتكونوا طوال الأعمار على الأرض" (أف 2:6_3)​*​​


----------



## joy* (23 مايو 2013)

*
·        الوعود الخاصة بالصحة و الشفاء:

+ "وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا ، مسحوق لأجل آثامنا . تأديب سلامنا عليه ، وبحبره شفينا"        (إش 5:53)
+ "لأني أرفدك وأشفيك من جروحك ، يقول الرب . لأنهم قد دعوك منفية صهيون التي لا سائل عنها" (إر 17:30)
+
"ومن أجل أنكم تسمعون هذه الأحكام وتحفظون وتعملونها ، يحفظ لك الرب إلهك
العهد والإحسان اللذين أقسم لآبائك ويحبك ويباركك ويكثرك ويبارك ثمرة بطنك
وثمرة أرضك : قمحك وخمرك وزيتك ونتاج بقرك وإناث غنمك ، على الأرض التي
أقسم لآبائك أنه يعطيك إياها مباركا تكون فوق جميع الشعوب . لا يكون عقيم
ولا عاقر فيك ولا في بهائمك ويرد الرب عنك كل مرض ، وكل أدواء مصر الرديئة
التي عرفتها لا يضعها عليك ، بل يجعلها على كل مبغضيك" (تث 12:7_15 )
+ "لا تخشى من خوف الليل ، ولا من سهم يطير في النهار ولا من وبإ يسلك في الدجى ، ولا من هلاك يفسد في الظهيرة" (مز 5:91_6)
+ "أيها الحبيب ، في كل شيء أروم أن تكون ناجحا وصحيحا ، كما أن نفسك ناجحة" (3يو 2:1)
+ "هأنذا أضع عليها رفادة وعلاجا ، وأشفيهم وأعلن لهم كثرة السلام والأمانة" (إر 6:33)
+
"فصرخ إلى الرب . فأراه الرب شجرة فطرحها في الماء فصار الماء عذبا . هناك
وضع له فريضة وحكما ، وهناك امتحنه فقال : إن كنت تسمع لصوت الرب إلهك ،
وتصنع الحق في عينيه ، وتصغى إلى وصاياه وتحفظ جميع فرائضه ، فمرضا ما مما
وضعته على المصريين لا أضع عليك . فإني أنا الرب شافيك"  (خر 25:15_26)
+ "الذي يغفر جميع ذنوبك . الذي يشفي كل أمراضك" (مز 3:103)
+ "ولكم أيها المتقون اسمي تشرق شمس البر والشفاء في أجنحتها ، فتخرجون وتنشأون كعجول الصيرة" (مل 2:4)
+ "الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة ، لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر . الذي بجلدته شفيتم" (1بط 24:2)
+
"أعلى أحد بينكم مشقات ؟ فليصل . أمسرور أحد ؟ فليرتل أمريض أحد بينكم ؟
فليدع شيوخ الكنيسة فيصلوا عليه ويدهنوه بزيت باسم الرب وصلاة الإيمان
تشفي المريض ، والرب يقيمه ، وإن كان قد فعل خطية تغفر له اعترفوا بعضكم
لبعض بالزلات ، وصلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض ، لكي تشفوا . طلبة البار تقتدر
كثيرا في فعلها" (يع 13:5_16)
+
"ولما صار المساء قدموا إليه مجانين كثيرين ، فأخرج الأرواح بكلمة ، وجميع
المرضى شفاهم لكي يتم ما قيل بإشعياء النبي القائل : هو أخذ أسقامنا وحمل
أمراضنا" (مت 16:8_17)

·        وعود بحماية الرب:

+ "اسم الرب برج حصين ، يركض إليه الصديق ويتمنع" (أم 10:18)
+ "أرجل أتقيائه يحرس ، والأشرار في الظلام يصمتون . لأنه ليس بالقوة يغلب إنسان" (1صم 9:2)
+
"المتوكلون على الرب مثل جبل صهيون ، الذي لا يتزعزع ، بل يسكن إلى الدهر
أورشليم الجبال حولها ، والرب حول شعبه من الآن وإلى الدهر" (مز 1:125_2)
+ "لأنه ينجيك من فخ الصياد ومن الوبإ الخطر بخوافيه يظللك ، وتحت أجنحته تحتمي . ترس ومجن حقه" (مز 3:91_4)
+ "لأنه يوصي ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك في كل طرقك على الأيدي يحملونك لئلا تصدم بحجر رجلك" (مز 11:91_12)
+ "كثيرة هي بلايا الصديق ، ومن جميعها ينجيه الرب  يحفظ جميع عظامه . واحد منها لا ينكسر" (مز19:34_20)
+
"أرفع عيني إلى الجبال ، من حيث يأتي عوني معونتي من عند الرب ، صانع
السماوات والأرض لا يدع رجلك تزل . لا ينعس حافظك إنه لا ينعس ولا ينام
حافظ إسرائيل الرب حافظك . الرب ظل لك عن يدك اليمنى لا تضربك الشمس في
النهار ، ولا القمر في الليل الرب يحفظك من كل شر . يحفظ نفسك الرب يحفظ
خروجك ودخولك من الآن وإلى الدهر" (مز 1:121_8)
+ "خشية الإنسان تضع شركا ، والمتكل على الرب يرفع" (أم 25:29)

·        وعود خاصة بالأحتياجات المادية / العملية:

+ "فيملأ إلهي كل احتياجكم بحسب غناه في المجد في المسيح يسوع" (في 19:4)
+
"لذلك أقول لكم : لا تهتموا لحياتكم بما تأكلون وبما تشربون ، ولا
لأجسادكم بما تلبسون . أليست الحياة أفضل من الطعام ، والجسد أفضل من
اللباس انظروا إلى طيور السماء : إنها لا تزرع ولا تحصد ولا تجمع إلى
مخازن ، وأبوكم السماوي يقوتها . ألستم أنتم بالحري أفضل منها" (مت 25:6_26)
+
"فلا تهتموا قائلين : ماذا نأكل ؟ أو ماذا نشرب ؟ أو ماذا نلبس فإن هذه
كلها تطلبها الأمم . لأن أباكم السماوي يعلم أنكم تحتاجون إلى هذه كلها
لكن اطلبوا أولا ملكوت الله وبره ، وهذه كلها تزاد لكم فلا تهتموا للغد ،
لأن الغد يهتم بما لنفسه . يكفي اليوم شره" (مت 31:6_33)
+
"وإن سمعت سمعا لصوت الرب إلهك لتحرص أن تعمل بجميع وصاياه التي أنا أوصيك
بها اليوم ، يجعلك الرب إلهك مستعليا على جميع قبائل الأرض" (تث 1:28)
+
"ويزيدك الرب خيرا في ثمرة بطنك وثمرة بهائمك وثمرة أرضك على الأرض التي
حلف الرب لآبائك أن يعطيك يفتح لك الرب كنزه الصالح ، السماء ، ليعطي مطر
أرضك في حينه ، وليبارك كل عمل يدك ، فتقرض أمما كثيرة وأنت لا تقترض" (تث 11:28_12)
+ "فاحفظوا كلمات هذا العهد واعملوا بها لكي تفلحوا في كل ما تفعلون (تث 9:29)
+ "فإن هذه كلها تطلبها أمم العالم . وأما أنتم فأبوكم يعلم أنكم تحتاجون إلى هذه بل اطلبوا ملكوت الله ، وهذه كلها تزاد لكم"  (لو 30:12_31)
+ "أعطى خائفيه طعاما . يذكر إلى الأبد عهده" (مز 5:111)
+ "إن شئتم وسمعتم تأكلون خير الأرض" (إش 19:1)
+ "اطلبوا من الرب المطر في أوان المطر المتأخر ، فيصنع الرب بروقا ويعطيهم مطر الوبل . لكل إنسان عشبا في الحقل" (زك 1:10)
+
"إذا سلكتم في فرائضي وحفظتم وصاياي وعملتم بها أعطي مطركم في حينه ،
وتعطي الأرض غلتها ، وتعطي أشجار الحقل أثمارها ويلحق دراسكم بالقطاف ،
ويلحق القطاف بالزرع ، فتأكلون خبزكم للشبع وتسكنون في أرضكم آمنين" (لا 3:26_5)

·        وعود خاصة بأوقات الخوف و الشك:

+ "لا تخف لأني معك . لا تتلفت لأني إلهك . قد أيدتك وأعنتك وعضدتك بيمين بري" (إش 10:41 )
+ "لأني أنا الرب إلهك الممسك بيمينك ، القائل لك : لا تخف . أنا أعينك" (إش 13:41)
+ "والآن هكذا يقول الرب ، خالقك يا يعقوب وجابلك يا إسرائيل : لا تخف لأني فديتك . دعوتك باسمك . أنت لي" (إش 1:43)
+ "لأن الله لم يعطنا روح الفشل ، بل روح القوة والمحبة والنصح" (2تي 7:1)
+
"أليست خمسة عصافير تباع بفلسين ، وواحد منها ليس منسيا أمام الله بل شعور
رؤوسكم أيضا جميعها محصاة . فلا تخافوا أنتم أفضل من عصافير كثيرة" (لو 6:12_7)
+ "لا خوف في المحبة ، بل المحبة الكاملة تطرح الخوف إلى خارج لأن الخوف له عذاب . وأما من خاف فلم يتكمل في المحبة" (1يو 18:4)
+ "وتيقن أن ما وعد به هو قادر أن يفعله أيضا" (رو 21:4)
+ "لا يخشى من خبر سوء . قلبه ثابت متكلا على الرب" (مز 7:112)
+ "حينئذ تدعو فيجيب الرب . تستغيث فيقول : هأنذا . إن نزعت من وسطك النير والإيماء بالأصبع وكلام الإثم" (إش 9:58)

·        وعود لأوقات الأكتئاب:

+ "لماذا أنت منحنية يا نفسي ؟ ولماذا تئنين في ؟ ترجي الله ، لأني بعد أحمده ، خلاص وجهي وإلهي" (مز5:43)
+ "قد فني لحمي وقلبي . صخرة قلبي ونصيبي الله إلى الدهر" (مز 26:73)
+ "من قبل الرب تتثبت خطوات الإنسان وفي طريقه يسر إذا سقط لا ينطرح ، لأن الرب مسند يده" (مز 23:37_24)
+
"طلبت إلى الرب فاستجاب لي ، ومن كل مخاوفي أنقذني نظروا إليه واستناروا ،
ووجوههم لم تخجل هذا المسكين صرخ ، والرب استمعه ، ومن كل ضيقاته خلصه
ملاك الرب حال حول خائفيه ، وينجيهم" (مز 4:34_7)
+ "هل تنسى المرأة رضيعها فلا ترحم ابن بطنها ؟ حتى هؤلاء ينسين ، وأنا لا أنساك"             (إش 15:49)
+ "لتكن سيرتكم خالية من محبة المال . كونوا مكتفين بما عندكم ، لأنه قال : لا أهملك ولا أتركك" (عب 5:13)

·        وعود خاصة بأوقات الفشل و الأحتياج لقوة:

+ "لا تضطرب قلوبكم . أنتم تؤمنون بالله فآمنوا بي" (يو 1:14)
+
"روح السيد الرب علي ، لأن الرب مسحني لأبشر المساكين ، أرسلني لأعصب
منكسري القلب ، لأنادي للمسبيين بالعتق ، وللمأسورين بالإطلاق لأنادي بسنة
مقبولة للرب ، وبيوم انتقام لإلهنا . لأعزي كل النائحين لأجعل لنائحي
صهيون ، لأعطيهم جمالا عوضا عن الرماد ، ودهن فرح عوضا عن النوح ، ورداء
تسبيح عوضا عن الروح اليائسة ، فيدعون أشجار البر ، غرس الرب للتمجيد" (إش 1:61_3)
+ "يشفي المنكسري القلوب ، ويجبر كسرهم" (مز 3:147)
+ "ونحن نعلم أن كل الأشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله ، الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده" (رو 28:8)
+ "وكذلك الروح أيضا يعين ضعفاتنا ، لأننا لسنا نعلم ما نصلي لأجله كما ينبغي . ولكن الروح نفسه يشفع فينا بأنات لا ينطق بها" (رو 26:8)
+ "لأني أنا الرب إلهك الممسك بيمينك ، القائل لك : لا تخف . أنا أعينك" (إش 13:41)
+ "فقال لي : تكفيك نعمتي ، لأن قوتي في الضعف تكمل . فبكل سرور أفتخر بالحري في ضعفاتي ، لكي تحل علي قوة المسيح" (2كو 9:12)

·        الوعود الخاصة بأوقات القلق:

+
"فإن كان عشب الحقل الذي يوجد اليوم ويطرح غدا في التنور ، يلبسه الله
هكذا ، أفليس بالحري جدا يلبسكم أنتم يا قليلي الإيمان فلا تهتموا قائلين
: ماذا نأكل ؟ أو ماذا نشرب ؟ أو ماذا نلبس فإن هذه كلها تطلبها الأمم .
لأن أباكم السماوي يعلم أنكم تحتاجون إلى هذه كلها لكن اطلبوا أولا ملكوت
الله وبره ، وهذه كلها تزاد لكم فلا تهتموا للغد ، لأن الغد يهتم بما
لنفسه . يكفي اليوم شره" (متى 30:6_34)
+
"تعالوا إلي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال ، وأنا أريحكم احملوا نيري
عليكم وتعلموا مني ، لأني وديع ومتواضع القلب ، فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم لأن
نيري هين وحملي خفيف" (مت28:11_30)
+
"لا تهتموا بشيء ، بل في كل شيء بالصلاة والدعاء مع الشكر ، لتعلم طلباتكم
لدى الله وسلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل ، يحفظ قلوبكم وأفكاركم في المسيح
يسوع" (في 6:4_7)
+ "ومن منكم إذا اهتم يقدر أن يزيد على قامته ذراعا واحدة فإن كنتم لا تقدرون ولا على الأصغر ، فلماذا تهتمون بالبواقي" (لو 25:12_26)
+ "فتواضعوا تحت يد الله القوية لكي يرفعكم في حينه ملقين كل همكم عليه ، لأنه هو يعتني بكم" (1بط 6:5_7)
+ "فاثبتوا إذا في الحرية التي قد حررنا المسيح بها ، ولا ترتبكوا أيضا بنير عبودية" (غل 1:5)

·        الوعود الخاصة بأوقات التجربة و هجمات العدو:

+
"لم تصبكم تجربة إلا بشرية . ولكن الله أمين ، الذي لا يدعكم تجربون فوق
ما تستطيعون ، بل سيجعل مع التجربة أيضا المنفذ ، لتستطيعوا أن تحتملوا" (1كو 13:10)
+
"وأنقذ لوطا البار ، مغلوبا من سيرة الأردياء في الدعارة إذ كان البار ،
بالنظر والسمع وهو ساكن بينهم ، يعذب يوما فيوما نفسه البارة بالأفعال
الأثيمة يعلم الرب أن ينقذ الأتقياء من التجربة ، ويحفظ الأثمة إلى يوم
الدين معاقبين" (2بط 7:2_9)
+
"فإذ لنا رئيس كهنة عظيم قد اجتاز السماوات ، يسوع ابن الله ، فلنتمسك
بالإقرار لأن ليس لنا رئيس كهنة غير قادر أن يرثي لضعفاتنا ، بل مجرب في
كل شيء مثلنا ، بلا خطية فلنتقدم بثقة إلى عرش النعمة لكي ننال رحمة ونجد
نعمة عونا في حينه" (عب 14:4_16)
+
"امتنعوا عن كل شبه شر وإله السلام نفسه يقدسكم بالتمام . ولتحفظ روحكم
ونفسكم وجسدكم كاملة بلا لوم عند مجيء ربنا يسوع المسيح أمين هو الذي
يدعوكم الذي سيفعل أيضا" (1تس 22:5_24)
+ "فاخضعوا لله . قاوموا إبليس فيهرب منكم" (يع 7:4)
+
"نعمة لكم وسلام من الله الآب ، ومن ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي بذل نفسه لأجل
خطايانا ، لينقذنا من العالم الحاضر الشرير حسب إرادة الله وأبينا" (غل 3:1_4)
+ "إله السلام سيسحق الشيطان تحت أرجلكم سريعا . نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح معكم . آمين"  (رو 20:16)
+"قد كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم في سلام . في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ، ولكن ثقوا : أنا قد غلبت العالم" (يو 33:16)
+ "أنتم من الله أيها الأولاد ، وقد غلبتموهم لأن الذي فيكم أعظم من الذي في العالم" (1يو 4:4)

·        الوعود في وقت المعناة و الصعاب و هجمات الناس:

+ "أما خلاص الصديقين فمن قبل الرب ، حصنهم في زمان الضيق  ويعينهم الرب وينجيهم . ينقذهم من الأشرار ويخلصهم ، لأنهم احتموا به" (مز 39:37_40)
+ "الرب نوري وخلاصي ، ممن أخاف ؟ الرب حصن حياتي ، ممن أرتعب عندما اقترب إلي الأشرار ليأكلوا لحمي ، مضايقي وأعدائي عثروا وسقطوا" (مز 1:27_2)
+ "طوبى للرجل الذي يحتمل التجربة ، لأنه إذا تزكى ينال إكليل الحياة الذي وعد به الرب للذين يحبونه" (يع 12:1)
+ "وليس ذلك فقط ، بل نفتخر أيضا في الضيقات ، عالمين أن الضيق ينشئ صبرا (رو 3:5)
+ فماذا نقول لهذا ؟ إن كان الله معنا ، فمن علينا" (رو 31:8)
+
"لميراث لا يفنى ولا يتدنس ولا يضمحل ، محفوظ في السماوات لأجلكم أنتم
الذين بقوة الله محروسون ، بإيمان ، لخلاص مستعد أن يعلن في الزمان الأخير
الذي به تبتهجون ، مع أنكم الآن - إن كان يجب - تحزنون يسيرا بتجارب
متنوعة لكي تكون تزكية إيمانكم ، وهي أثمن من الذهب الفاني ، مع أنه يمتحن
بالنار ، توجد للمدح والكرامة والمجد عند استعلان يسوع المسيح" (1بط 4:1_7)
+ "فأنقذك من يد الأشرار وأفديك من كف العتاة" (إر 21:15)
+ "غير مجازين عن شر بشر أو عن شتيمة بشتيمة ، بل بالعكس مباركين ، عالمين أنكم لهذا دعيتم لكي ترثوا بركة" (1بط 9:3)
+ "الرب نوري وخلاصي ، ممن أخاف ؟ الرب حصن حياتي ، ممن أرتعب عندما اقترب إلي الأشرار ليأكلوا لحمي ، مضايقي وأعدائي عثروا وسقطوا" (مز 1:27_2)
+
"فقال موسى للشعب : لا تخافوا . قفوا وانظروا خلاص الرب الذي يصنعه لكم
اليوم . فإنه كما رأيتم المصريين اليوم ، لا تعودون ترونهم أيضا إلى الأبد
الرب يقاتل عنكم وأنتم تصمتون" (خر 13:14_14)
+
"طوبى للمطرودين من أجل البر ، لأن لهم ملكوت السماوات طوبى لكم إذا
عيروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة ، من أجلي ، كاذبين افرحوا
وتهللوا ، لأن أجركم عظيم في السماوات ، فإنهم هكذا طردوا الأنبياء الذين
قبلكم" (مت 10:5_12)
+
"وقبل هذا كله يلقون أيديهم عليكم ويطردونكم ، ويسلمونكم إلى مجامع وسجون
، وتساقون أمام ملوك وولاة لأجل اسمي فيؤول ذلك لكم شهادة فضعوا في قلوبكم
أن لا تهتموا من قبل لكي تحتجوا لأني أنا أعطيكم فما وحكمة لا يقدر جميع
معانديكم أن يقاوموها أو يناقضوها" (لو 12:21_15)
+
"لا تخف البتة مما أنت عتيد أن تتألم به . هوذا إبليس مزمع أن يلقي بعضا
منكم في السجن لكي تجربوا ، ويكون لكم ضيق عشرة أيام . كن أمينا إلى الموت
فسأعطيك إكليل الحياة "(رؤ 10:2)

·        الرب يعطي قوة لخدامة:

+ "فأجاب وكلمني قائلا : هذه كلمة الرب إلى زربابل قائلا : لا بالقدرة ولا بالقوة ، بل بروحي قال رب الجنود" (زك 6:4)
+ "لكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم ، وتكونون لي شهودا في أورشليم وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة وإلى أقصى الأرض" (أع 8:1)
+ "وأما منتظرو الرب فيجددون قوة . يرفعون أجنحة كالنسور . يركضون ولا يتعبون . يمشون ولا يعيون" (إش 31:40)
+ "من أجل ذلك احملوا سلاح الله الكامل لكي تقدروا أن تقاوموا في اليوم الشرير ، وبعد أن تتمموا كل شيء أن تثبتوا" (أف 13:6)
+ "لكي يعطيكم بحسب غنى مجده ، أن تتأيدوا بالقوة بروحه في الإنسان الباطن" (أف 16:3)
+ "لأن الله هو العامل فيكم أن تريدوا وأن تعملوا من أجل المسرة" (في 13:2)
+ "متقوين بكل قوة بحسب قدرة مجده ، لكل صبر وطول أناة بفرح" (كو 11:1)

·        وعود خاصة بتدبير أمورنا المالية و المادية:
+ "تأملوا الغربان : أنها لا تزرع ولا تحصد ، وليس لها مخدع ولا مخزن ، والله يقيتها . كم أنتم بالحري أفضل من الطيور" (لو 24:12)
+ "وأنا أقول لكم : اسألوا تعطوا ، اطلبوا تجدوا ، اقرعوا يفتح لكم" (لو 9:11)
+ "فإن هذه كلها تطلبها أمم العالم . وأما أنتم فأبوكم يعلم أنكم تحتاجون إلى هذه بل اطلبوا ملكوت الله ، وهذه كلها تزاد لكم" (لو 30:12_31)
+ "أعطوا تعطوا ، كيلا جيدا ملبدا مهزوزا فائضا يعطون في أحضانكم . لأنه بنفس الكيل الذي به تكيلون يكال لكم" (لو 38:6)
+ "فيملأ إلهي كل احتياجكم بحسب غناه في المجد في المسيح يسوع  (في 19:4)
+ فإن هذه كلها تطلبها الأمم . لأن أباكم السماوي يعلم أنكم تحتاجون إلى هذه كلها"   (مت 32:6)
+ "اتكل على الرب وافعل الخير . اسكن الأرض وارع الأمانة" (مز 3:37)
·        + "لأن الرب الله ، شمس ومجن . الرب يعطي رحمة ومجدا . لا يمنع خيرا عن السالكين بالكمال يارب الجنود ، طوبى للإنسان المتكل عليك" (مز 11:84_


​يارب يكون سبب بركه لينا *


----------



## joy* (23 مايو 2013)

*
·        الوعود الخاصة بالصحة و الشفاء:

+ "وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا ، مسحوق لأجل آثامنا . تأديب سلامنا عليه ، وبحبره شفينا"        (إش 5:53)
+ "لأني أرفدك وأشفيك من جروحك ، يقول الرب . لأنهم قد دعوك منفية صهيون التي لا سائل عنها" (إر 17:30)
+
"ومن أجل أنكم تسمعون هذه الأحكام وتحفظون وتعملونها ، يحفظ لك الرب إلهك
العهد والإحسان اللذين أقسم لآبائك ويحبك ويباركك ويكثرك ويبارك ثمرة بطنك
وثمرة أرضك : قمحك وخمرك وزيتك ونتاج بقرك وإناث غنمك ، على الأرض التي
أقسم لآبائك أنه يعطيك إياها مباركا تكون فوق جميع الشعوب . لا يكون عقيم
ولا عاقر فيك ولا في بهائمك ويرد الرب عنك كل مرض ، وكل أدواء مصر الرديئة
التي عرفتها لا يضعها عليك ، بل يجعلها على كل مبغضيك" (تث 12:7_15 )
+ "لا تخشى من خوف الليل ، ولا من سهم يطير في النهار ولا من وبإ يسلك في الدجى ، ولا من هلاك يفسد في الظهيرة" (مز 5:91_6)
+ "أيها الحبيب ، في كل شيء أروم أن تكون ناجحا وصحيحا ، كما أن نفسك ناجحة" (3يو 2:1)
+ "هأنذا أضع عليها رفادة وعلاجا ، وأشفيهم وأعلن لهم كثرة السلام والأمانة" (إر 6:33)
+
"فصرخ إلى الرب . فأراه الرب شجرة فطرحها في الماء فصار الماء عذبا . هناك
وضع له فريضة وحكما ، وهناك امتحنه فقال : إن كنت تسمع لصوت الرب إلهك ،
وتصنع الحق في عينيه ، وتصغى إلى وصاياه وتحفظ جميع فرائضه ، فمرضا ما مما
وضعته على المصريين لا أضع عليك . فإني أنا الرب شافيك"  (خر 25:15_26)
+ "الذي يغفر جميع ذنوبك . الذي يشفي كل أمراضك" (مز 3:103)
+ "ولكم أيها المتقون اسمي تشرق شمس البر والشفاء في أجنحتها ، فتخرجون وتنشأون كعجول الصيرة" (مل 2:4)
+ "الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة ، لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر . الذي بجلدته شفيتم" (1بط 24:2)
+
"أعلى أحد بينكم مشقات ؟ فليصل . أمسرور أحد ؟ فليرتل أمريض أحد بينكم ؟
فليدع شيوخ الكنيسة فيصلوا عليه ويدهنوه بزيت باسم الرب وصلاة الإيمان
تشفي المريض ، والرب يقيمه ، وإن كان قد فعل خطية تغفر له اعترفوا بعضكم
لبعض بالزلات ، وصلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض ، لكي تشفوا . طلبة البار تقتدر
كثيرا في فعلها" (يع 13:5_16)
+
"ولما صار المساء قدموا إليه مجانين كثيرين ، فأخرج الأرواح بكلمة ، وجميع
المرضى شفاهم لكي يتم ما قيل بإشعياء النبي القائل : هو أخذ أسقامنا وحمل
أمراضنا" (مت 16:8_17)

·        وعود بحماية الرب:

+ "اسم الرب برج حصين ، يركض إليه الصديق ويتمنع" (أم 10:18)
+ "أرجل أتقيائه يحرس ، والأشرار في الظلام يصمتون . لأنه ليس بالقوة يغلب إنسان" (1صم 9:2)
+
"المتوكلون على الرب مثل جبل صهيون ، الذي لا يتزعزع ، بل يسكن إلى الدهر
أورشليم الجبال حولها ، والرب حول شعبه من الآن وإلى الدهر" (مز 1:125_2)
+ "لأنه ينجيك من فخ الصياد ومن الوبإ الخطر بخوافيه يظللك ، وتحت أجنحته تحتمي . ترس ومجن حقه" (مز 3:91_4)
+ "لأنه يوصي ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك في كل طرقك على الأيدي يحملونك لئلا تصدم بحجر رجلك" (مز 11:91_12)
+ "كثيرة هي بلايا الصديق ، ومن جميعها ينجيه الرب  يحفظ جميع عظامه . واحد منها لا ينكسر" (مز19:34_20)
+
"أرفع عيني إلى الجبال ، من حيث يأتي عوني معونتي من عند الرب ، صانع
السماوات والأرض لا يدع رجلك تزل . لا ينعس حافظك إنه لا ينعس ولا ينام
حافظ إسرائيل الرب حافظك . الرب ظل لك عن يدك اليمنى لا تضربك الشمس في
النهار ، ولا القمر في الليل الرب يحفظك من كل شر . يحفظ نفسك الرب يحفظ
خروجك ودخولك من الآن وإلى الدهر" (مز 1:121_8)
+ "خشية الإنسان تضع شركا ، والمتكل على الرب يرفع" (أم 25:29)

·        وعود خاصة بالأحتياجات المادية / العملية:

+ "فيملأ إلهي كل احتياجكم بحسب غناه في المجد في المسيح يسوع" (في 19:4)
+
"لذلك أقول لكم : لا تهتموا لحياتكم بما تأكلون وبما تشربون ، ولا
لأجسادكم بما تلبسون . أليست الحياة أفضل من الطعام ، والجسد أفضل من
اللباس انظروا إلى طيور السماء : إنها لا تزرع ولا تحصد ولا تجمع إلى
مخازن ، وأبوكم السماوي يقوتها . ألستم أنتم بالحري أفضل منها" (مت 25:6_26)
+
"فلا تهتموا قائلين : ماذا نأكل ؟ أو ماذا نشرب ؟ أو ماذا نلبس فإن هذه
كلها تطلبها الأمم . لأن أباكم السماوي يعلم أنكم تحتاجون إلى هذه كلها
لكن اطلبوا أولا ملكوت الله وبره ، وهذه كلها تزاد لكم فلا تهتموا للغد ،
لأن الغد يهتم بما لنفسه . يكفي اليوم شره" (مت 31:6_33)
+
"وإن سمعت سمعا لصوت الرب إلهك لتحرص أن تعمل بجميع وصاياه التي أنا أوصيك
بها اليوم ، يجعلك الرب إلهك مستعليا على جميع قبائل الأرض" (تث 1:28)
+
"ويزيدك الرب خيرا في ثمرة بطنك وثمرة بهائمك وثمرة أرضك على الأرض التي
حلف الرب لآبائك أن يعطيك يفتح لك الرب كنزه الصالح ، السماء ، ليعطي مطر
أرضك في حينه ، وليبارك كل عمل يدك ، فتقرض أمما كثيرة وأنت لا تقترض" (تث 11:28_12)
+ "فاحفظوا كلمات هذا العهد واعملوا بها لكي تفلحوا في كل ما تفعلون (تث 9:29)
+ "فإن هذه كلها تطلبها أمم العالم . وأما أنتم فأبوكم يعلم أنكم تحتاجون إلى هذه بل اطلبوا ملكوت الله ، وهذه كلها تزاد لكم"  (لو 30:12_31)
+ "أعطى خائفيه طعاما . يذكر إلى الأبد عهده" (مز 5:111)
+ "إن شئتم وسمعتم تأكلون خير الأرض" (إش 19:1)
+ "اطلبوا من الرب المطر في أوان المطر المتأخر ، فيصنع الرب بروقا ويعطيهم مطر الوبل . لكل إنسان عشبا في الحقل" (زك 1:10)
+
"إذا سلكتم في فرائضي وحفظتم وصاياي وعملتم بها أعطي مطركم في حينه ،
وتعطي الأرض غلتها ، وتعطي أشجار الحقل أثمارها ويلحق دراسكم بالقطاف ،
ويلحق القطاف بالزرع ، فتأكلون خبزكم للشبع وتسكنون في أرضكم آمنين" (لا 3:26_5)

·        وعود خاصة بأوقات الخوف و الشك:

+ "لا تخف لأني معك . لا تتلفت لأني إلهك . قد أيدتك وأعنتك وعضدتك بيمين بري" (إش 10:41 )
+ "لأني أنا الرب إلهك الممسك بيمينك ، القائل لك : لا تخف . أنا أعينك" (إش 13:41)
+ "والآن هكذا يقول الرب ، خالقك يا يعقوب وجابلك يا إسرائيل : لا تخف لأني فديتك . دعوتك باسمك . أنت لي" (إش 1:43)
+ "لأن الله لم يعطنا روح الفشل ، بل روح القوة والمحبة والنصح" (2تي 7:1)
+
"أليست خمسة عصافير تباع بفلسين ، وواحد منها ليس منسيا أمام الله بل شعور
رؤوسكم أيضا جميعها محصاة . فلا تخافوا أنتم أفضل من عصافير كثيرة" (لو 6:12_7)
+ "لا خوف في المحبة ، بل المحبة الكاملة تطرح الخوف إلى خارج لأن الخوف له عذاب . وأما من خاف فلم يتكمل في المحبة" (1يو 18:4)
+ "وتيقن أن ما وعد به هو قادر أن يفعله أيضا" (رو 21:4)
+ "لا يخشى من خبر سوء . قلبه ثابت متكلا على الرب" (مز 7:112)
+ "حينئذ تدعو فيجيب الرب . تستغيث فيقول : هأنذا . إن نزعت من وسطك النير والإيماء بالأصبع وكلام الإثم" (إش 9:58)

·        وعود لأوقات الأكتئاب:

+ "لماذا أنت منحنية يا نفسي ؟ ولماذا تئنين في ؟ ترجي الله ، لأني بعد أحمده ، خلاص وجهي وإلهي" (مز5:43)
+ "قد فني لحمي وقلبي . صخرة قلبي ونصيبي الله إلى الدهر" (مز 26:73)
+ "من قبل الرب تتثبت خطوات الإنسان وفي طريقه يسر إذا سقط لا ينطرح ، لأن الرب مسند يده" (مز 23:37_24)
+
"طلبت إلى الرب فاستجاب لي ، ومن كل مخاوفي أنقذني نظروا إليه واستناروا ،
ووجوههم لم تخجل هذا المسكين صرخ ، والرب استمعه ، ومن كل ضيقاته خلصه
ملاك الرب حال حول خائفيه ، وينجيهم" (مز 4:34_7)
+ "هل تنسى المرأة رضيعها فلا ترحم ابن بطنها ؟ حتى هؤلاء ينسين ، وأنا لا أنساك"             (إش 15:49)
+ "لتكن سيرتكم خالية من محبة المال . كونوا مكتفين بما عندكم ، لأنه قال : لا أهملك ولا أتركك" (عب 5:13)

·        وعود خاصة بأوقات الفشل و الأحتياج لقوة:

+ "لا تضطرب قلوبكم . أنتم تؤمنون بالله فآمنوا بي" (يو 1:14)
+
"روح السيد الرب علي ، لأن الرب مسحني لأبشر المساكين ، أرسلني لأعصب
منكسري القلب ، لأنادي للمسبيين بالعتق ، وللمأسورين بالإطلاق لأنادي بسنة
مقبولة للرب ، وبيوم انتقام لإلهنا . لأعزي كل النائحين لأجعل لنائحي
صهيون ، لأعطيهم جمالا عوضا عن الرماد ، ودهن فرح عوضا عن النوح ، ورداء
تسبيح عوضا عن الروح اليائسة ، فيدعون أشجار البر ، غرس الرب للتمجيد" (إش 1:61_3)
+ "يشفي المنكسري القلوب ، ويجبر كسرهم" (مز 3:147)
+ "ونحن نعلم أن كل الأشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله ، الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده" (رو 28:8)
+ "وكذلك الروح أيضا يعين ضعفاتنا ، لأننا لسنا نعلم ما نصلي لأجله كما ينبغي . ولكن الروح نفسه يشفع فينا بأنات لا ينطق بها" (رو 26:8)
+ "لأني أنا الرب إلهك الممسك بيمينك ، القائل لك : لا تخف . أنا أعينك" (إش 13:41)
+ "فقال لي : تكفيك نعمتي ، لأن قوتي في الضعف تكمل . فبكل سرور أفتخر بالحري في ضعفاتي ، لكي تحل علي قوة المسيح" (2كو 9:12)

·        الوعود الخاصة بأوقات القلق:

+
"فإن كان عشب الحقل الذي يوجد اليوم ويطرح غدا في التنور ، يلبسه الله
هكذا ، أفليس بالحري جدا يلبسكم أنتم يا قليلي الإيمان فلا تهتموا قائلين
: ماذا نأكل ؟ أو ماذا نشرب ؟ أو ماذا نلبس فإن هذه كلها تطلبها الأمم .
لأن أباكم السماوي يعلم أنكم تحتاجون إلى هذه كلها لكن اطلبوا أولا ملكوت
الله وبره ، وهذه كلها تزاد لكم فلا تهتموا للغد ، لأن الغد يهتم بما
لنفسه . يكفي اليوم شره" (متى 30:6_34)
+
"تعالوا إلي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال ، وأنا أريحكم احملوا نيري
عليكم وتعلموا مني ، لأني وديع ومتواضع القلب ، فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم لأن
نيري هين وحملي خفيف" (مت28:11_30)
+
"لا تهتموا بشيء ، بل في كل شيء بالصلاة والدعاء مع الشكر ، لتعلم طلباتكم
لدى الله وسلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل ، يحفظ قلوبكم وأفكاركم في المسيح
يسوع" (في 6:4_7)
+ "ومن منكم إذا اهتم يقدر أن يزيد على قامته ذراعا واحدة فإن كنتم لا تقدرون ولا على الأصغر ، فلماذا تهتمون بالبواقي" (لو 25:12_26)
+ "فتواضعوا تحت يد الله القوية لكي يرفعكم في حينه ملقين كل همكم عليه ، لأنه هو يعتني بكم" (1بط 6:5_7)
+ "فاثبتوا إذا في الحرية التي قد حررنا المسيح بها ، ولا ترتبكوا أيضا بنير عبودية" (غل 1:5)

·        الوعود الخاصة بأوقات التجربة و هجمات العدو:

+
"لم تصبكم تجربة إلا بشرية . ولكن الله أمين ، الذي لا يدعكم تجربون فوق
ما تستطيعون ، بل سيجعل مع التجربة أيضا المنفذ ، لتستطيعوا أن تحتملوا" (1كو 13:10)
+
"وأنقذ لوطا البار ، مغلوبا من سيرة الأردياء في الدعارة إذ كان البار ،
بالنظر والسمع وهو ساكن بينهم ، يعذب يوما فيوما نفسه البارة بالأفعال
الأثيمة يعلم الرب أن ينقذ الأتقياء من التجربة ، ويحفظ الأثمة إلى يوم
الدين معاقبين" (2بط 7:2_9)
+
"فإذ لنا رئيس كهنة عظيم قد اجتاز السماوات ، يسوع ابن الله ، فلنتمسك
بالإقرار لأن ليس لنا رئيس كهنة غير قادر أن يرثي لضعفاتنا ، بل مجرب في
كل شيء مثلنا ، بلا خطية فلنتقدم بثقة إلى عرش النعمة لكي ننال رحمة ونجد
نعمة عونا في حينه" (عب 14:4_16)
+
"امتنعوا عن كل شبه شر وإله السلام نفسه يقدسكم بالتمام . ولتحفظ روحكم
ونفسكم وجسدكم كاملة بلا لوم عند مجيء ربنا يسوع المسيح أمين هو الذي
يدعوكم الذي سيفعل أيضا" (1تس 22:5_24)
+ "فاخضعوا لله . قاوموا إبليس فيهرب منكم" (يع 7:4)
+
"نعمة لكم وسلام من الله الآب ، ومن ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي بذل نفسه لأجل
خطايانا ، لينقذنا من العالم الحاضر الشرير حسب إرادة الله وأبينا" (غل 3:1_4)
+ "إله السلام سيسحق الشيطان تحت أرجلكم سريعا . نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح معكم . آمين"  (رو 20:16)
+"قد كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم في سلام . في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ، ولكن ثقوا : أنا قد غلبت العالم" (يو 33:16)
+ "أنتم من الله أيها الأولاد ، وقد غلبتموهم لأن الذي فيكم أعظم من الذي في العالم" (1يو 4:4)

·        الوعود في وقت المعناة و الصعاب و هجمات الناس:

+ "أما خلاص الصديقين فمن قبل الرب ، حصنهم في زمان الضيق  ويعينهم الرب وينجيهم . ينقذهم من الأشرار ويخلصهم ، لأنهم احتموا به" (مز 39:37_40)
+ "الرب نوري وخلاصي ، ممن أخاف ؟ الرب حصن حياتي ، ممن أرتعب عندما اقترب إلي الأشرار ليأكلوا لحمي ، مضايقي وأعدائي عثروا وسقطوا" (مز 1:27_2)
+ "طوبى للرجل الذي يحتمل التجربة ، لأنه إذا تزكى ينال إكليل الحياة الذي وعد به الرب للذين يحبونه" (يع 12:1)
+ "وليس ذلك فقط ، بل نفتخر أيضا في الضيقات ، عالمين أن الضيق ينشئ صبرا (رو 3:5)
+ فماذا نقول لهذا ؟ إن كان الله معنا ، فمن علينا" (رو 31:8)
+
"لميراث لا يفنى ولا يتدنس ولا يضمحل ، محفوظ في السماوات لأجلكم أنتم
الذين بقوة الله محروسون ، بإيمان ، لخلاص مستعد أن يعلن في الزمان الأخير
الذي به تبتهجون ، مع أنكم الآن - إن كان يجب - تحزنون يسيرا بتجارب
متنوعة لكي تكون تزكية إيمانكم ، وهي أثمن من الذهب الفاني ، مع أنه يمتحن
بالنار ، توجد للمدح والكرامة والمجد عند استعلان يسوع المسيح" (1بط 4:1_7)
+ "فأنقذك من يد الأشرار وأفديك من كف العتاة" (إر 21:15)
+ "غير مجازين عن شر بشر أو عن شتيمة بشتيمة ، بل بالعكس مباركين ، عالمين أنكم لهذا دعيتم لكي ترثوا بركة" (1بط 9:3)
+ "الرب نوري وخلاصي ، ممن أخاف ؟ الرب حصن حياتي ، ممن أرتعب عندما اقترب إلي الأشرار ليأكلوا لحمي ، مضايقي وأعدائي عثروا وسقطوا" (مز 1:27_2)
+
"فقال موسى للشعب : لا تخافوا . قفوا وانظروا خلاص الرب الذي يصنعه لكم
اليوم . فإنه كما رأيتم المصريين اليوم ، لا تعودون ترونهم أيضا إلى الأبد
الرب يقاتل عنكم وأنتم تصمتون" (خر 13:14_14)
+
"طوبى للمطرودين من أجل البر ، لأن لهم ملكوت السماوات طوبى لكم إذا
عيروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة ، من أجلي ، كاذبين افرحوا
وتهللوا ، لأن أجركم عظيم في السماوات ، فإنهم هكذا طردوا الأنبياء الذين
قبلكم" (مت 10:5_12)
+
"وقبل هذا كله يلقون أيديهم عليكم ويطردونكم ، ويسلمونكم إلى مجامع وسجون
، وتساقون أمام ملوك وولاة لأجل اسمي فيؤول ذلك لكم شهادة فضعوا في قلوبكم
أن لا تهتموا من قبل لكي تحتجوا لأني أنا أعطيكم فما وحكمة لا يقدر جميع
معانديكم أن يقاوموها أو يناقضوها" (لو 12:21_15)
+
"لا تخف البتة مما أنت عتيد أن تتألم به . هوذا إبليس مزمع أن يلقي بعضا
منكم في السجن لكي تجربوا ، ويكون لكم ضيق عشرة أيام . كن أمينا إلى الموت
فسأعطيك إكليل الحياة "(رؤ 10:2)

·        الرب يعطي قوة لخدامة:

+ "فأجاب وكلمني قائلا : هذه كلمة الرب إلى زربابل قائلا : لا بالقدرة ولا بالقوة ، بل بروحي قال رب الجنود" (زك 6:4)
+ "لكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم ، وتكونون لي شهودا في أورشليم وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة وإلى أقصى الأرض" (أع 8:1)
+ "وأما منتظرو الرب فيجددون قوة . يرفعون أجنحة كالنسور . يركضون ولا يتعبون . يمشون ولا يعيون" (إش 31:40)
+ "من أجل ذلك احملوا سلاح الله الكامل لكي تقدروا أن تقاوموا في اليوم الشرير ، وبعد أن تتمموا كل شيء أن تثبتوا" (أف 13:6)
+ "لكي يعطيكم بحسب غنى مجده ، أن تتأيدوا بالقوة بروحه في الإنسان الباطن" (أف 16:3)
+ "لأن الله هو العامل فيكم أن تريدوا وأن تعملوا من أجل المسرة" (في 13:2)
+ "متقوين بكل قوة بحسب قدرة مجده ، لكل صبر وطول أناة بفرح" (كو 11:1)

·        وعود خاصة بتدبير أمورنا المالية و المادية:
+ "تأملوا الغربان : أنها لا تزرع ولا تحصد ، وليس لها مخدع ولا مخزن ، والله يقيتها . كم أنتم بالحري أفضل من الطيور" (لو 24:12)
+ "وأنا أقول لكم : اسألوا تعطوا ، اطلبوا تجدوا ، اقرعوا يفتح لكم" (لو 9:11)
+ "فإن هذه كلها تطلبها أمم العالم . وأما أنتم فأبوكم يعلم أنكم تحتاجون إلى هذه بل اطلبوا ملكوت الله ، وهذه كلها تزاد لكم" (لو 30:12_31)
+ "أعطوا تعطوا ، كيلا جيدا ملبدا مهزوزا فائضا يعطون في أحضانكم . لأنه بنفس الكيل الذي به تكيلون يكال لكم" (لو 38:6)
+ "فيملأ إلهي كل احتياجكم بحسب غناه في المجد في المسيح يسوع  (في 19:4)
+ فإن هذه كلها تطلبها الأمم . لأن أباكم السماوي يعلم أنكم تحتاجون إلى هذه كلها"   (مت 32:6)
+ "اتكل على الرب وافعل الخير . اسكن الأرض وارع الأمانة" (مز 3:37)
·        + "لأن الرب الله ، شمس ومجن . الرب يعطي رحمة ومجدا . لا يمنع خيرا عن السالكين بالكمال يارب الجنود ، طوبى للإنسان المتكل عليك" (مز 11:84_


​يارب يكون سبب بركه لينا *


----------

